# I would call this an ashtrade.



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

I had posted one of my segmented ashtrays and made the comment that I would be interested in a trade for some good cc's. Little did I know that Smelvis was lurking on my thread. He subtly said he would take me up on that offer. He asked me what I like, I said just send me what ever you would smoke if I were there with you. I didn't know that would open the door to the devastation laid upon me. He decided to make sure the block would be completely annihilated. The neighbors are wondering what leveled their businesses too. So.... for this insubordination, you will be receiving your ashtray next week and can expect the same devastation. I'm sure you know what a bunker buster is.:usa: I'm comin' to get ya. 
Here's the pics of the arsenal He sent.

















































All kidding aside, thank you my friend, you went waaay overboard. Now it's my turn.:biggrin1:


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

Simply Phenominal:shocked::rockon:


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Threads like this remind me that I am an amateur amongst pro's


----------



## Benaj85 (Feb 5, 2010)

Wow!


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

dammmnnnnnnnnnnn. I wish I made ashtrays


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> Threads like this remind me that I am an amateur amongst pro's


LOL! I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Looks like smelvis's stash to me!!


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Just remember, it's my turn now. opcorn::biggrin1:


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

Humidor Minister said:


> Just remember, it's my turn now. opcorn::biggrin1:


uh oh. I see some pain in Dave's future.


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Me too.:biggrin1:


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

The ashtray will seat 6 and yes, this will be a smoking flight.:smoke2:


----------



## jimrockford (Jul 6, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> Threads like this remind me that I am an amateur amongst pro's


Yeah, what he said.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Was that a solid gold ashtray by the way? Nice blast of rolled tobacco!


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

It would be easier to make it out of gold I can assure you.LMAO:smoke2:


----------



## tmajer15 (Oct 3, 2009)

Wow.. that is all. bye


----------



## kRaZe15 (Jan 25, 2010)

that is a serious blow there buddy... and looks like you will have something to smoke as you plan your revenge.... can't wait to see your turn..


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

Wow! Just wow!

I tell you what Dave is is a god amongst us botl's.

Good work Dave.

I wanna know what's in the red bolivar tubo's!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Magicseven said:


> Wow! Just wow!
> 
> I tell you what Dave is is a god amongst us botl's.
> 
> ...


Scott it's a Royal Corona very good cigar but most Bolis are.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

wow, is the ashtray made of gold? lol.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Cigary said:


> Was that a solid gold ashtray by the way? Nice blast of rolled tobacco!


Naw Gary
I think it has like 277 different pieces and it take 16/20 hours of a master Craftsman. Gonna be pretty cool!


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

I made a final count on pieces. Sometimes it's difficult to get it right because some pieces are so tiny. After counting 3 times I came up with 252 pieces. 
I had a scare last night though, I hit the switch on the lathe and nothing happened. Fortunately I found a loose wire in the connector box and was up and running again. 
This ashtray has more pieces than usual so it took a bit longer than most. Sometimes I get started and forget the time. They're just fun to build so I just keep on going. The clock in my shop has had a dead battery for months so it's easy to let time slip by. At least it's right twice a day.:nerd:
Anyway, it gets the last coats of finish tonight and gets polished out tomorrow. Then I need to finish the one for the Quad State Herf. If you're going, buy lots of raffle tickets please.:wave:


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

I can't wait to see this thing at Dave's house... I've been admiring your work for quite some time...


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

I figured Dave has get togethers so I made it 11.5 inches around and 6 holders. Plenty of room for the herfs. 
Every time I look at it I keep saying "I need to make one of these for myself." :rotfl:


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

Damn Dave! That is a fine assortment of cigars. The trouble is now none of the rest of us can afford an ashtray. :biggrin:


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

He may think he's just getting an ashtray.:nerd:


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

It's finally off the tenon. Now I'm waiting for the finish to dry on the bottom so I can polish it out. The top is finished with 10 coats of clear then sanded from 400 to 12000 grit and polished out to a smooth as glass shine. I love the pop the Quilted Maple has with this finish.
Dave, you're a good man, thanks for the trade. I'll have it out Tuesday when I get back to work. 

Almost thereeace:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Humidor Minister said:


> It's finally off the tenon. Now I'm waiting for the finish to dry on the bottom so I can polish it out. The top is finished with 10 coats of clear then sanded from 400 to 12000 grit and polished out to a smooth as glass shine. I love the pop the Quilted Maple has with this finish.
> Dave, you're a good man, thanks for the trade. I'll have it out Tuesday when I get back to work.
> 
> Almost thereeace:


Can't wait to see it, Thanks Brother! :whoo:


----------



## pips (Jul 29, 2010)

This bomb presented to you by osama bin laden himself !!


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

It's on its way. DC#03093220000015236631. Along with something I think you're looking for. Enjoy brother.:mrgreen:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

:whoo: Oh Boy Oh Boy Oh Boy Oh Boy Oh Boy :whoo:

Now That's An Ashtray, Thanks Bill it is Beautiful Kind Sir!!


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

Wow man. Nice tray.


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you my friend. This is the best selection of ISOM's I've had in a very long time. You deserve the best.:clap2:



smelvis said:


> :whoo: Oh Boy Oh Boy Oh Boy Oh Boy Oh Boy :whoo:
> 
> Now That's An Ashtray, Thanks Bill it is Beautiful Kind Sir!!


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

wow, thats awesome. I think its the best one yet. (from the pics that I've seen)


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

A work of art for sure, I don't think I could drop an ash in it !

Very nice work !!!


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

WOW!!! Nice ashtray!!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

cigar loco said:


> A work of art for sure, I don't think I could drop an ash in it !
> 
> Very nice work !!!


You could if you guy's would get yer ass's down here for a visit, I could maybe find a boat for ya to drive Captain :mrgreen:


----------



## codykrr (Jul 30, 2010)

Now that is 100% gorgeous!!! 

I wouldnt want to ash in it either. Very nice detail and craftsmanship went into that!!!


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

I don't believe I have ever seen an ashtray I would call stunningly beautiful but this qualifies.


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks very much. It's great to smoke a cigar and build these. (Especially one of the cigars we traded.:mrgreen


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Humidor Minister said:


> Thanks very much. It's great to smoke a cigar and build these. (Especially one of the cigars we traded.:mrgreen


Which one Bro?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

codykrr said:


> Now that is 100% gorgeous!!!
> 
> I wouldnt want to ash in it either. Very nice detail and craftsmanship went into that!!!


I can make some sawdust and sometimes pretty damn nice, BUT no way am I this league maybe single A ball LOL


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

LMAO, If you ever want to build anything that I can help with, just say the word.


----------



## tmajer15 (Oct 3, 2009)

Stellar work. Like Kym said, "Work of Art", and not the Fuente kind either. Very nice.


----------



## UGA07 (Jul 28, 2010)

A very nice "ashtrade" on both parts!


----------



## Cyborg13454 (Jul 22, 2010)

That is one heck of a nice ashtray. Wish I had one like it. Only maybe not as big, I can't forsee ever needing a 6 stick ashtray.


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

smelvis said:


> Which one Bro?


I'll let you know after tonight. I'm going to try to finish turning the ashtray for the Quad State herf tonight. I think I'll try the Montecristo Petit tubo. It's hard to choose, they are all top notch. 
Not this weekend but the following weekend, my BIL and I are going riding. He is getting a Yamaha Grizzly and I have a nuclear Banshee. We plan on checking out some old abandon mines. As much as I want to age these, we're gong to have to bring some of the Cohibas for that adventure. I can't wait. My Banshee is crying to be ridden.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Those are great fun, I used to have a cabin and 5 acres and my nieces family brought theirs up all the time, we kept a few older dirt bikes at the cabin. but I always loves the quads.

Have fun bro.


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

I race that one in desert races but as the bike got better and better, I had less and less time to ride it. Its now been almost 2 years since I rode it. This one is the dune machine and its never been ridden. 910cc and almost 200hp. Dune season begins Halloween though. That's a great place to enjoy cigars too. Check out Glamis hill racing on youtube some time. We play hard in these parts.mg:
YouTube - ‪insane turbo banshee!‬‎


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

That is one nice ash ash tray!


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

If you guys want one, I'm building one for the Quad State Herf. They will be selling raffle tickets. The proceeds go to a wounded veterans program so buy lots of tickets.:nod:


----------



## J Daly (Apr 14, 2010)

YIKES! That is too much for me to see. Holy crap!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey Bro Got the Treasure today with a couple of my favorites as tag a longs.
It is even more awesome in person people!! and he sent me two sharks and a BTL's and a shark box very cool.

Thanks Again!! :yo:

Dave


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

Damm now thats an ashtray!!!!! What is it made out of???:noidea:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

AJ FERNANDEZ FAN said:


> Damm now thats an ashtray!!!!! What is it made out of???:noidea:


I will let Bill answer that one, I know I can't seem to stop looking at it, you are a Master Bill :yo:


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Enjoy my friend. This was a great trade. It's made of AAAAA Quilted Maple, Honduras Rosewood, Hard Maple and Black Walnut. After 3 counts I came up with 252 individual pieces of wood.


----------

